# Questions about living at Nelles Block...



## stoker34

Hi everyone,

I am just about to leave from Montreal to go to my first posting at CFB Esquimalt, BC.  I am on "restriction imposee" (sorry for the French term, I don't know the English translation).  That means I will be living on "quarters and rations" at Nelles Block until my house is sold in Quebec and my wife can come and meet me in BC.  I know I won't have to pay for quarters and rations.  My question is:  Will I have a room for myself or will I share it with 2,3 or 4 guys?  Can we have phone, cable and internet in these rooms?

Thanks for the replies,

P.S.:  Yes I did a search but couldn't find answers to my questions...


----------



## George Wallace

I guess you didn't look hard enough:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27341/post-172819.html#msg172819

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39561/post-338641.html#msg338641


----------



## RowdyBowdy

stoker34 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am just about to leave from Montreal to go to my first posting at CFB Esquimalt, BC.  I am on "restriction imposee" (sorry for the French term, I don't know the English translation).  That means I will be living on "quarters and rations" at Nelles Block until my house is sold in Quebec and my wife can come and meet me in BC.  I know I won't have to pay for quarters and rations.  My question is:  Will I have a room for myself or will I share it with 2,3 or 4 guys?  Can we have phone, cable and internet in these rooms?



You can have up to four roomates.  When I left there they were in the process of adding tvs to all the rooms and were going to make cable free.  You can put a landline and internet in if you want, most people just used a cell phone though.


----------



## MP 811

when I was first posted to Esquimalt, I was given my own room in Nelles block.  It was alright, although sometimes a little loud.  If your going to be in quarters for over a month, I would suggest to you, (depending on your rank) to ask for quarters in Bernay's Block.  I moved there shortly after getting to Esquimalt and found it much quieter.  I was on shift work so Bernay's was definitely a better fit for me.


----------



## Sub_Guy

When I first got posted to Esq, I was on an IR as well..   As an AB I was told that I couldn't get a room in Bernay's, but they did give me my own room in nelles.... It was the summer time and it was a full house, but still there were 3 empty racks in my room.


Although I did have the best RMS CPO1 on the in the navy batting for me, so perhaps she helped a little!


----------



## stoker34

Thanks everyone for your replies...  I am an AB so chances are I won't get a room at Barney's.


----------



## navymich

stoker34 said:
			
		

> I am an AB so chances are I won't get a room at Barney's.



No, but it doesn't hurt to ask.  Especially because by the end of August, both Nelles and Bernays will be cleared out of all the summer people.  I always found, when checking on rooms for anyone in my department, that it seemed to be just being in the right place at the right time.  Get settled in first, take what you're given, but ask at accommodations the possibility of it, and also bring it up to your supervisor once you start.  Good luck.


----------



## Sub_Guy

Either way you should (I know availability will dictate) have your own room, I have done two IR's and both times I have had my own room..  I know people will try to tell ya different, but if you have a supervisor with a big set he/she will sort everything out.  It is one thing to be single and wild living in Nelles, than it is to be on an IR married and being surrounded with wild roommates...  I know in Halifax if you are on IR you could get put up in an furnished apartment/hotel.....


My story is when I first got to ESQ I was posted to the VAN (AB), my clerks in halifax knew I was going on an IR, but neglected to inform me of my entitlement of a room.... SO I lived onboard until the Clerks found out, the ships office set me up with a room in Nelles...... I went to move into Nelles, and I found that I was in a room with 3 other dudes..(when I questioned the accommodations personnel they told me that there were no empty rooms..)..... NOT COOL, this was on a friday, I stayed onboard all weekend, then come Monday one of the clerks inquired about my room, I informed them that there were 3 animals living in it.... She snapped, made a phone call.... I had my own room before lunch, which was empty and ironically right across the hall from where they originally had me booked.    Same thing in Halifax (as a LS), at first it was "a" block, after a quick discussion with accommodations personnel there, they quickly changed my room to St.  Laurent block...........  

Be polite, professional, and hopefully you will catch a break and get your own room.


Good Luck!

Stoker eh?   GO BOATS!!!


----------



## Cloud Cover

Nelles block is loud- every time the extra large lard ass above me stumbled in drunk or slammed his closet/locker door it shook my room below. It used to be really wild there in the evenings- blasters cranked up, shouting, swearing, laughing etc. [especially the first few days after those pirates from the east coast show up for course.] 

Food was good though- lots of fresh fruit/salads etc. 

With internet going in the rooms, it should be easier to get a seat in the cyber cafe.

Weirdest sighting for me while staying at Nelles- one time I walked into the shower room and immediately about faced and ran away when I saw two sets of legs visible in the gap between the bottom of the shower curtain and the floor of a shower stall. I ran all the way to the Kootenay and took a shower there.  

Cheers


----------



## stoker34

Thanks again guys, I will do the best I can to have my own room, yet in a polite and professional way.  I am so anxious to get there!  (The wife is not so excited!) but she will love Victoria, I am sure!


----------



## Sub_Guy

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Weirdest sighting for me while staying at Nelles- one time I walked into the shower room and immediately about faced and ran away when I saw two sets of legs visible in the gap between the bottom of the shower curtain and the floor of a shower stall. I ran all the way to the Kootenay and took a shower there.



I hope at least one of them was female!!   When I single on my 3's in nelles, we gave it the nickname, Nelles Brothel...... IT was wild and the party never stopped!!  And that was with a dedicated female wing!!  

While there on my IR it was even worse as the females are all over the place, there isn't a dedicated wing, like "A" block!!  I loved it, needless to say that after my "ex" moved out west she quickly left 2 months later *ahem, we were both guilty of indiscretions*... Ahh we were to young, it all worked out for the better for both of us....


I was just there for my PLQ, and it didn't seem that bad, but it is pretty typical of any co-ed dorm across Canada, here's to hoping you get your own room, or a VERY responsible roommate.  The food is decent, its like a roller coaster, sometimes its amazing other times, its like WTF is going on now?   I guess it all depends on who is running the show behind the scenes.......  Its your average galley, it isn't as good as "A" galley, but then again that place changes all the time too...


----------



## stoker34

FEMALE??  ouhhhhhh, temptations.....  ok, ok, I will try to be a responsible hubby!  Mouhahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Never forget the female of the species is all knowing and all seeing, us poor males cannot get away with anything and what we do get away with the gals_ let_ us get away with it.


----------



## Springroll

I have gone to many a party in Nelles  > ...but that was many years ago before I met my husband. 
Always seemed to be that the rowdiest ones were those from the east coast..... ;D

Just a warning....avoid the Carlton like the plague! Spend the extra cab fare and go to a decent club downtown.

I will spend my weekdays there studying and my weekends at my moms for some peace and quiet and a break from the monotony.


----------



## Sub_Guy

Every good sailor needs to experience the Carlton Club!   >

I wouldn't say the rowdy ones are from the east, but capers tend to fight amongst each other when drunk......


Either way have fun, and enjoy a good Mr. TubeSteak....


----------



## Springroll

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Every good sailor needs to experience the Carlton Club!   >
> I wouldn't say the rowdy ones are from the east, but capers tend to fight amongst each other when drunk......
> Either way have fun, and enjoy a good Mr. TubeSteak....



LOL....not sure if they _need_ to experience it, but it is good for a laugh after a hard week's work.
A Mr.Tubesteak is good at 2am, but nothing beats a slice from pizza corner at 4am....lol


----------



## Sub_Guy

Check Mate!

Although you can get pizza anywhere, its the donairs that for some retarded reason we can't get out west..... I mean a decent one too, not some dinky thing....  I have been making my own from home which do the trick.


----------



## OnTrack

Not meaning to hijack this thread but Sub-Guy, fess-up and share your donair recipe.  Haven't found an excellent recipe yet.


----------



## Springroll

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Check Mate!
> 
> Although you can get pizza anywhere, its the donairs that for some retarded reason we can't get out west..... I mean a decent one too, not some dinky thing....  I have been making my own from home which do the trick.



I agree! That donair shop in Esquimalt sucks and is a disgrace to donairs. 
Had my first real one when we moved out here, and it was 1000x better than that nasty place in Esq.

I would also love your recipe...my kids are addicted and it gets expensive!


----------



## navymich

When I get back from leave, I'll check with my chief cook too.  He makes amazing donairs a couple times of month onboard.  MMMmmmm


----------



## Sundborg

I knew nothing about donairs when I lived out west, until the day I finally got to Halifax, and I was like "wtf are those?" haha...  they taste ok though.


----------



## Dissident

Aaaahhhh, good ol' Nelles block.

Been there a few times. One of which was with a female from my unit. We thought it best not to argue, since we would rather deal with each other, rather than some random party animals, or worse. So we shared a room, like we shared a trench on BMQ/SQ.

The food there always was excellent. Unless there was only 5 or less of us overall, because of christmass time leave. But then again, the cooks were happy to make us pretty much anything we asked for. 

If you are driving, make sure you don't hit any deers! They like to hang out, grazing right on top of the stone wall....


----------



## stoker34

Yes I am driving, from July 28th to August 6 (they allow me 10 days to drive there, and I sure will take the 10 days travelling around).  I will look for deers, thanks for the advice!


----------



## mechanic_chick

I guess Ill be going to Nelles Block , too?

I think I was there when I took a visit to Esquimalt. I was told I would be posted to CFB Esquimalt. Im a young buck , all of 19 turning 20 in September. So that means  Ill be leaving in the shacks. Im also a Steward so getting a place is pointless. 

What is Nelles block exactly? Is it a large white building , and by the front desk is the mess? If thats it , I was there as me and my Bf were getting accomadations figured out to stay a night ( not in Nelles , in the officers wardoom.. which im guessing is nooottthiiing like Nelles Block! ).

Interested to hear a little bit about it and what they do with new sailors. 

Also , this place is Co - Ed?!   :-\

And , btw.... Cape Bretoner here haha and yeah I will miss Donairs back home but will be most likley part of the ' Caper on Caper ' scraps haha , jk.

Thanks tons.

JESSO


----------



## Sub_Guy

gijesso said:
			
		

> I guess Ill be going to Nelles Block , too?
> 
> I think I was there when I took a visit to Esquimalt. I was told I would be posted to CFB Esquimalt. Im a young buck , all of 19 turning 20 in September. So that means  Ill be leaving in the shacks. Im also a Steward so getting a place is pointless.



Not for your QL3 course, but you could be there for your NETP, once posted to CFB ESQ, you should be going to a ship and if thats the case I think you can live onboard, unless they have gotten rid of that.   But I would get an apartment or something, I don't get what you are saying that it is pointless because you are a steward?


----------



## mechanic_chick

Arent Stewards on ship ALL the time? It would be pointless to get an apartment.

And my QL3 is in Borden for 12 weeks.


----------



## navymich

Everyone is onboard while the ship sails.  When the ship is alongside, everyone is onboard during the workday.  Outside of the workday (evenings, weekends and holidays), it is only the duty watch onboard.

As far as I know, you are not allowed to live onboard anymore in home port.  Therefore your choices are living in the shacks or finding a place of your own.  You have a couple different ways you can go about this.  You can start at the shacks until you get to know the area better and have time to look for a place, or even make friends and share a house.  You should also be getting a house hunting trip when you are posted out there, which would allow you time to look for something, and also save you the cost of putting your belongings in storage while you look for a place.  This, of course, will all be dependent on the sailing schedule of your ship too, as you might find yourself going to sea right away as soon as you get to the coast.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Hmm yah .. I dont think I get a house hunting trip. After basic I  do 3 weeks PRETC and then home for leave then back to Borden for 12 then off to Esquimalt for NETP.. ( btw , how long is that? ). And then... ? I guess I am on a ship.


----------



## navymich

I can't remember off-hand how long NETP is now, but they have just revamped it once again.  You'll be living at Nelles while you're on that anyway.  That will give you some time to look around the area for a place too, and get to know people in case you want to share.  Whichever, you've got a ways to go still until you're posted out there, and no guarantees that you'll be going West Coast anyway.


----------



## mechanic_chick

My Major told me that I am posted to Esquimalt..   ???

But yeh , thanks for the info.. really good!


----------



## RowdyBowdy

NETP is 5 weeks.

If you are 3's qualified you will have the choice of living on base (Bernay's) or getting your own apartment.  If you choose to get an apartment, they will give you some money to help pay part of the security deposit (which is peanuts) or if you buy a place they will pay for the lawyers fees, property taxes and home inspections (I think you have about two years after your posting to take advantage of that, I used it and it was a nice chunk of change saved).


----------



## mechanic_chick

Wow , NETP is only 5 weeks.. good to hear I thought it was about 12! Nelles block will do for myself for a little while I suppose. Im a young kid anyways. Ill be 3's qualified by the time I get there. Also its nice to see there are options.


----------



## stoker34

Hey!  I am in Esquimalt right now and guess what!  I got my own room at Bernay's block!  COOL!


----------



## navymich

Good news stoker, that's great!  Did they give it to you right away, or did you have to ask about it?

And welcome to the Best Coast.  8)


----------



## stoker34

My chief had to put his weight in the balance because at first, they said there was nothing left for me.  When I talked to my CPO1, he called the accomodation clerk and suddently, a single room was offered to me at Berney's Block!  Hahahaha!  As I am in imposed restriction, I guess this is why I got a single room.  I love it here but I feel alone as I don't know anybody here yet.  My ship, the Winnipeg, docked friday PM so monday morning, I will get on it and start working.  That way I will get to meet some people finally.


----------



## forumdood007

I'm surprised nobody responded recently. Anyway, I spent 10 months at Nelles Block, 7 of which was my actual QL3 course. I had 2 roommates, we all got along. There is 1 closet per person which is quickly filled with your CF clothes and some civvy clothing. A TV is provided, free cable too. There is also a bar fridge. You are allowed to own a small microwave but no cooking is allowed, just reheating, popcorn etc. There are regular inspections by your trade staff as well as higher ranking staff. No booze in the block is allowed, you are punished severely if caught. "Roxy" the MP's drug dog makes random visits throughout the block. Be an adult, you are that as well as an employee of the CF. There is a bicycle room to store same. Parking is nearby and you must obtain a "general" parking pass. I LOVED Esquimalt/Victoria and was there from June to April. There is plenty to do, I joined the kayak club (through PSP), did some great scuba diving, hiking etc. Perfect place for the outdoor types and for some reason, there are no bugs in the Summer! If you want to drink, get laid and party, you can do that too but on your own time, off base. Victoria is about 3KM from the base, plenty of cabs and busses available. I thought the food at Nelles was very good although I was lucky I didn't have to pay for rations and quarters....married etc. I could go on and on but won't...hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Nat1993

I'm two weeks away from graduating BMQ, and then I will be off to CFFS esquimalt. I am going to be there for about 6 months so I was wondering if there was internet access directly in the quarters. I looked around the site already and I couldn't find any set in stone answers. I an just hoping that someone who is there now or has been there recently can give me to the down low.

                                                                                                                       Thank you in advance,
                                                                                                                                                            OS Smallwood


----------



## mariomike

Nat1993 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there was internet access directly in the quarters.



"Questions about living at Nelles Block..." 
"You can put a landline and internet in if you want,":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47873/post-416532/topicseen.html#msg416532

"The Going To Esquimalt Thread- PAT, PMQ, Etc.- Merged"  
"Yes you can have Internet in your room.":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25824/post-1175493.html#msg1175493


----------



## Tyson Fox

Also, you don't have to put your name and rank on here. It's almost preferable not too. I would have had an easy enough time figuring out who you are from your other two posts. Just a protip.


----------



## DireWolf

Hey,

I ghost around on the forums gathering what information I can so that when I am sent to Victoria for my 3's I am more or less versed in what I need to know.

Sadly I haven't found anything recent about the 'Block' other than it's a apparently a wild house and loud. I am not a partier, I'm not loud, and I have problems being able to sleep around noise even with ear plugs.

So my question is this.

When I'm sent for 3's will I have an option to be able to go to a room that isn't surrounded by loud people? Will I be able to get a an apartment for myself? Or am I on 'In-doc' period for a certain amount of time like basic.

Right now I'm waiting to be put back on course after a leg injury some time at the end of January. So anyone that knows of something would be extremely helpful. As well, would it be possible to know if we are allowed to bring things such as pillows and our bedding with us? These fire blankets do not help me on any level on BMQ and I freeze my ass off >,<.

Many thanks to those that answer,

OS. L.


----------



## ModlrMike

Most schools do not allow QL3 students to live off base. You will need to contact the Fleet School to find out their policy. That being said, it can serve as a good opportunity to do a recce if you're going to end up posted there.


----------



## TCM621

DireWolf said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I ghost around on the forums gathering what information I can so that when I am sent to Victoria for my 3's I am more or less versed in what I need to know.
> 
> Sadly I haven't found anything recent about the 'Block' other than it's a apparently a wild house and loud. I am not a partier, I'm not loud, and I have problems being able to sleep around noise even with ear plugs.
> 
> So my question is this.
> 
> When I'm sent for 3's will I have an option to be able to go to a room that isn't surrounded by loud people? Will I be able to get a an apartment for myself? Or am I on 'In-doc' period for a certain amount of time like basic.
> 
> Right now I'm waiting to be put back on course after a leg injury some time at the end of January. So anyone that knows of something would be extremely helpful. As well, would it be possible to know if we are allowed to bring things such as pillows and our bedding with us? These fire blankets do not help me on any level on BMQ and I freeze my *** off >,<.
> 
> Many thanks to those that answer,
> 
> OS. L.


Been a while since I worked at the fleet school but you can have an option to live out.  If you are married, it's easy, just ask and it is basically automatic. Otherwise, it used to be granted after a period of time. However things may have changed, in Borden they concluded that they had no legal basis to force you to live in barracks. In Gagetown they were still denying guys. Request it anyway and see what happens. 

If they make you live in barracks, it's going to be loud. There is nothing you can do about it.  You will probably be 2 to a room. Otherwise it isn't bad at all.  The mess... Excuse me.. Galley is on the bottom floor and one of the better ones in the Cf, the gym is basically next door and you are close to major bus routes in to town. Plus Victoria is awesome.


----------



## DireWolf

Hmm interesting,

Thank you for the replies to this even though the topic was moved here. I'm from Vancouver and I've heard all about the wonderful things in Victoria even though I haven't been there... yet. >.>

Also, I'm still stuck paying rations when in Nellies? Isn't that a little harsh for those that want to have say actual Chinese noodles? (I'm Asian and I love me my noodles.) I was told by someone recently you don't have to pay for the Rations and if you don't want to pay full amount you could put it onto a card for whatever amount you put onto it.

I'd like to save as much money as I can and not pay out the nose for rations I might eat every day.

Also... thank god about the bedding, that makes me very happy.

So now my last question is what is the PLD now or is it 815$ still? I'm just curious so that when I look into apartments after my QL3's I have an idea of what I can get and what I can't. And so the gentlemen(?) that asked what my trade was or wasn't sure. I'm a Nav Comm, what are most days like there at the Fleet School?


----------



## DireWolf

I actually can't wait to get out of basic, the only thing holding me back at the moment is the Compartment Syndrome that was diagnosed by my sports chiro/physio when I came back for Christmas Vacation, he's working it while I'm still here so it's not at the chronic stage, but it was pretty bad. Docs on base said it was shin splints and to not be worried, oh well. I'm going from week 6 back to week 4 hopefully at the end of January because I'm AWT at the moment.

Thanks for info about the usual day and the updated PLD, now my question about PLD, do you get that RIGHT after you finish your QL3's? Or do you have to apply for that?


----------



## DireWolf

Would it be better for me to say a month before I finish my QL3's to go and get that done then I have it for when I move out? I like planning ahead, well ahead if I need to.


----------



## TCM621

It's been 7 years since I worked at the fleet school so I know my info is out dated. However, as of last year CFSATE was working with the impression that they had no authority to deny you the opportunity to live out (barring the result of charges). I would be curious to know if anyone has the reference one way or the other? It definitely is being handled differently from school to school. I knew a guy in Gagetown who was denied living out while on PAT/R 2 month before I got to Borden where they have been allowing live outs for a year based on the info above. 

And rations at Nelles are pretty decent. It is not like basic.


----------



## Eaglelord17

When I was there a year and a half ago they forced you to live on base and pay rations. 

One guy on my course asked to get taken off rations (with memos etc.) because financially he couldn't afford it (had a family and a house that he was paying for). I believe he said the request had to actually go up to Ottawa and even then it wasn't approved.

Food wise it was garbage when I was there, might be better now as I doubt it could have gotten worse (it was the common complaint on many of the course critiques at that time period). Many of us at that time would end up eating somewhere else for supper or on the weekends which sucks as your paying for the meal at Nelles Block regardless.


----------



## TCM621

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> When I was there a year and a half ago they forced you to live on base and pay rations.
> 
> One guy on my course asked to get taken off rations (with memos etc.) because financially he couldn't afford it (had a family and a house that he was paying for). I believe he said the request had to actually go up to Ottawa and even then it wasn't approved.
> 
> Food wise it was garbage when I was there, might be better now as I doubt it could have gotten worse (it was the common complaint on many of the course critiques at that time period). Many of us at that time would end up eating somewhere else for supper or on the weekends which sucks as your paying for the meal at Nelles Block regardless.


Living guys always complain about the food.  Every base is the same. They always say "it's crap". Nelles is historically one of the better ones. And there is lots of good food close by unlike some places. I miss le Belle patate [emoji22]


----------



## Stoker

Stacked said:
			
		

> Nelles Block Rations are decent.  I find them a lot better than what you get at Juno Towers on the east coast.
> I miss le belle patate too, used to like going there for lunches. But now since we can't go off base in uniform unless going directly home.... Actually I won't get started on that.



I think that's been changed now, at least out east.


----------



## Cronicbny

It has indeed


----------

